# C.O.W Method for fire forming brass.



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok I finally ordered my .280 Ackley barrel and I'm curious if anybody has used the cow method to fire form brass. If so, do you mind me asking what your recipe was? Ill have to check and see what the fastest powder is that I have, I wanna say its Accurate 1680, would this be fast enough? I've heard mixed reviews about shooting factory .280 rem ammo to get fire formed stuff and yes I know Nosler makes some AI brass. I was hoping to find a good recipe using the cow method with either factory .280 Rem brass or picking up some .270 brass to try.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I used corn meal and Unique when fire forming oddball calibers. It's kinda messy and the barrel gets hotter than what you would think so allow yourself some time.

Personally I'd rather just use reduced loads with some cheap bullets; less time reloading, fire forming and cleaning the (very sooty) barrel.

Oh, take your muzzle brake off, trust me.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For all the brass that I have ever reformed I have used the same loads that I use for hunting. Perhaps cheaper bullets but that is about it. There have been claims that if you use light loads that the brass won't form completely and will take another firing.

As for accuracy, my fire forming rounds are usually just as accurate as my final loads.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I use 10% of the case capacity of Bullseye, COW on top of that and a bit of cotton stuffed in the neck.
*Absolutely, positively do not leave your muzzlebrake on if you fireform this way.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't own a 280 AI, so I haven't formed cases for that specific cartridge. I've always heard of others using standard loads, but jamming the bullets into the rifling to assure more uniform headspace. I'd just try standard loads instead of messing with the COW method. 

My 6.5 Sherman is a bit more brass movement than the AI, so it's necessary to have a false shoulder to headspace off of. I'm pretty positive I want to go with a 338-06 AI soon, and I plan on using 35 Whelen brass to neck down and have a false shoulder. You could neck up the 280 brass and then back down to do the false shoulder method, but it may be more case prep than is necessary.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I've never messed with the COW method for Ackley cases. A correctly chambered Ackly has the exact same headspace as the standard version cartridge and will headspace just fine on the transition point where the neck and shoulder meet. Therefore, if the no-go doesn't chamber then you should be absolutely safe loading standard brass or shooting factory loads. 

As a side note, I have found that fire forming loads often shoot very well. My 257 Ackly will shoot sub MOA with several +P 257 Roberts loads. 

Much of my fire forming is done by my kids giving them some extra trigger time with high power type loads. We once made 50 25-06 Ackly cases shooting prairie dogs with 85 grain bullets. 

I can see why some folks use the COW method but I prefer the shooting method because I like to shoot. I have never used the bullet-jam method in any case. My 280 Ackly shoots standard 280 brass loaded with 162 A-Max bullets at 2800 fps very accurately. Smacking the gong at 1000 yards is easy with this load and makes fireforming fun.-------SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

P.S.
Congrats on the new 280 Ackly. The new RL-23 powder really makes this cartridge shine with bullets in the 160-175 range. Mine loves the new 162 ELD-X bullets and slings them out at 3000 fps with a medium load. Average groups are ~3/4 MOA and recoil is manageable. Better performance from a standard cartridge is hard to come by.----SS


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ill have to check the head spacing. Its a 26" Encore Barrel so at least its easily fixed if its off for some reason. I don't have a problem shooting factory ammo, I just read that some people were getting case head separation. Guess they had a HS issue to start with it sounds like. I cant wait to get out and work up a load, Ill probably start with 140's and go up from there.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

140 Noslers Accubonds at 3200 fps are serious bite with reasonable bark. IMR 4831 and RL-22, and MRP are my favorite propellants for 140's.-------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> I use 10% of the case capacity of Bullseye, COW on top of that and a bit of cotton stuffed in the neck.
> *Absolutely, positively do not leave your muzzlebrake on if you fireform this way.


I haven't seen Bullseye here in Hooterville since the Game & Fish sold leftover antelope tags over the counter.

.


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

You will need to do some research specific to forming Ackley brass in an Encore. In order to avoid case head stretching an ackley chamber should be set up for a slight crush fit on the shoulder of the unformed brass. If this Encore barrel was rechambered from .280 Rem to .280 Ackley this will not be possible because there is no way to set it back before the rechamber and you will have to jam bullets to form. The Encore lacks the camming action of a bolt gun and may be difficult to close into battery with bullets seated out to jam or even just the brass with the COW method. Try checking out the website www.bellmtcs.com.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

The is not a rechamber, this is a brand new MGM barrel. I've emailed them to see if it will be possible for me to fire standard .280 Rem ammo in order to get fire formed brass. If they say it is, I will buy some standard .280 brass and try the COW or even loading some cheap bullets.


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

You will be fine shooting 280 factory loads. Just be prepared for it to be stiff to close the action. Another option is to buy some Nosler brand 280 Ackley brass. Match Grade Machine makes some good barrels. I've had a couple including a .280 AI. None currently but I still have the t shirt. I currently have a Shilen barreled Rem 700 KS in .280 AI. One of my favorite rounds.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been looking all over for some Nosler brass but everybody seems to be out of stock. I've been a fan of MGM for a while, the 6.5x284 barrel I have from them shoots 1/2 inch groups or smaller. I've also got the .338 federal barrel from them that I haven't had time to develop a load for yet. I'm pretty excited to get this caliber and plan on using it for my CWMU deer hunt this fall if I can get a load established in time.


----------

